# The Boer Industry



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I got a new boer buck. Got him for free (I posted about it with pictures in a different post). His previous owner just wanted him to go to a good home and gave him to me for free - I didn't even have to transport him - he was delivered. Anyway, I'm not sure yet if he's papered or anything (have to find out soon). He's approx a year and a half old right now. Intact.

So since I HAVE him ... I might as well look into the pros and cons of the boer industry. I don't want a big herd of any goats (no matter what breed) ... I want to keep my herd on the small side (15 total being the MOST and preferrably less than that). Currently I have 6 goats total. I raise goats because I love them, enjoy them, and plus I breed them for $$ (from selling the kids) plus a little milk on the side. I didn't really want to get into all the tattooing, registration, etc. BUT ... if it would be WORTH it (a good profit) then I'd do it. So that's why I need to know the pros and cons of the Boer Industry.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

if you can find qualtiy goats, and buyers. youre set. Like any other breed look for the best you can get. boer - high growth rate, motherability, conformation, resistance to worms and parasites. 

buyers aere important and it depends on which market you get into; show goats, breeding stock, project wethers, or meat . lots of ethnic people are interested in goat and will pay a fair price for a good quality goat. 


anyone else want to expand on this?


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

My friends that delivered him for me told me that if I want fast growin babies - then he's the buck to use. They bred him to all of their boer does before bringing him here. They said his babies grow super fast.

Not sure if that means anything special or not. Just what they told me. They're into the boers - they show and everything. They really like him - they didn't want to take him in because they don't keep bucks - just does. So I dunno. And I know that their does are papered/showed ... so I'm wondering if this buck is possibly papered (my friend told me that she'd get me all his info ... so perhaps that's what she meant?). So i dunno about papers .. if he is registered or not. I just know she used him for all her show does breedings.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If registered ....you can get more money for the kids....if you sell registered Fullblood...you can ask $300 and up depending on the quality... if they are show quality ...you get more.....If you are selling commercial it can be $250 and under,,.also...... depending on the quality....but with this bad economy.... it is hurting to get that sometimes... :shrug:

If they are commercial stock(no papers)....or registerable boers and don't make the cut and should be sold as meat..... you can sell them as meat ....or to a commercial breeder...for $250...or less...depending on size .....weight,,,and quality.....also depending on how the goat is being sold.....if it is being sold ....as meat.... you sell per lb....or on the hoof...I don't know what is goes for there per lb..or ?
...if you are going to start out with boers.or any kind of goats...do only a few ........registered or not.....or have both to see ...how it goes..... try to get a feel of it... and see what is in demand ......before you jump in head first..... 

meat goats or show goats...?....test the market.... :thumbup:



> So i dunno about papers .. if he is registered or not. I just know she used him for all her show does breedings.


 sounds like he may be registered...they may ask money for his registration since he was given to you though...I am not sure... :shrug:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

The way the economy is now don't expect to make money getting into registered show stock. Though you might be able to get some nice goats cheap right now. I have. Problem is its hard to sell now.

Commercial and meat stock tends to sell better. We always have people bugging us about meat animals. If you have an ethnic population in your area chances are they will buy even if the economy is bad.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i can't even give my commercial does away.. but then there are people like my friend who get 1400 for one goat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i can't even give my commercial does away.. but then there are people like my friend who get 1400 for one goat


It all depends ...doesn't it ?....where you are from...what buyers are looking for...and sometimes .....old fashion ...pure luck...now a days.... :doh: :help:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

its pretty upsetting cause all my goats are related to all my friends top sale goats ..

like i owned two of the 1400 dollar goats siblings.. and another friend has one(there were 4)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ......that would be very frustrating in deed..  ..
Plus right now ...is the holiday season ...in which doesn't help either......not everyone buys a goatie for a present....But for the people that do...I bless you.. :angel2: 

..SDK has some real nice does for sale....makes a great gift...LOL... :greengrin:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

We usually have no problem selling most of our goats-Most of our customers are repeat buyers though-and our prices are cheap compared to others around us.If you were to get into boers-They aren't worth feeding unless they are registered,unless you have a large place to put them- when we bred commercial boers-It costed us more to feed them, than we got for selling their kids---Just a thought though.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

SDK- You could gie them to me!LOL! I could definately see how that's frustrating as I"m having the same problem.
Julie- It is something that you don't want to just jump into even if you are sure about it begin small and expand. Around here it's very easy to sell Boers comparedto the other breeds.Mainly because the foriegn people eat a lot of goat. In the town next to us a bunch a foriegn people got busted for having a whole building full of goats in town!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> In the town next to us a bunch a foriegn people got busted for having a whole building full of goats in town!


wow really...that would of been a terrible thing to see...over crowding and who knows what else..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Julie your question is a good one with about a million variables. So I will attempt to tell you what has & hasnt worked for us.
First of all, we dont have lots of acerage so raising goats on a commercial basis is pretty much out of the equation. 
We do sell the boys for meat or put in the freezer.
The first year I registered all doelings. At the time I was learning (and still am) show quality.
Our original goal was to sell meat goats BUT we found it lots of fun to show and meet other Boer goat people. Plus get our name out there a little.
As a direct result of showing we have sold a few. One party was looking for a Nubian doe and we happened to have one left. 
Another benefit was we met some now good friends who needed a place for their buck to stay while they used someone else's. So, free breedings last year. Minus his feed of course. 
This year I will be very selective as to what doelings are registered. Only those I feel are show quality will be. 
Thus far there has been no such thing as profit or breaking even. 
Last year I sold my one Nubian's milk for several months. She is the only one who has come close to paying her own way. 
Am in the process right now of seriously considering to just take one 3yr old doe who has never settled to the processor. She has a short dippy back. She is on the masculine side and may never settle. I might give her the month of Feb (when everyone is due) unless she kids its Beluga Burgers for us. 
Alfalfa prices have doubled since Jan 07. When we first bought feed it was $7.50. Now it is 13!
The problem with selling goats for meat or any other purpose for that matter is that people dont want to pay what they are really worth.
Last year no one who was going for meat was vaced at all. $72 a head on average was not a profit. All it meant was that I didnt have to feed them after they were weaned so I have to look at it that way for now. 
Just my limited experience.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to say when the economy was up...I made really good money on registered FB show boers and breeding stock....With the economy down... it did hit us a bit.....  

It does depend on what you want to do with the boers....how you want to market them ...and what will be the most enjoyable for you..... If you have a good buck and a good doe....bingo you will get good babies ...start out slow feel the market....  grow ..as your market grows... :sun:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> I have to say when the economy was up...I made really good money on registered FB show boers and breeding stock....With the economy down... it did hit us a bit.....
> 
> It does depend on what you want to do with the boers....how you want to market them ...and what will be the most enjoyable for you..... *If you have a good buck and a good doe....bingo you will get good babies* ...start out slow feel the market....  grow ..as your market grows... :sun:


Oh I wish I wish it worked that way


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh I wish I wish it worked that way


 It always works for me.... :shrug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Come on ... we all have those ones that just dont turn out as good as their parents. Breed the champion doe to the champion buck you dont necessarily get champion kids. 

Of the mob we just weaned at work, we have 3 bucks still intact out of approximately 60 males. A lot of these came out of very good does, and were joined to the Champion Buck from Melbourne Royal 07, but we've only kept the best ones. The rest go to freezer camp. 

We recently bought 5 preg. does from the farmworld stud at 2000 apiece. Just wethered two buck kids (singles) from two of the does, one had a twisted ear and both had an overshot mouth. :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> If you have a good buck and a good doe....bingo you will get good babies .


Please read it again ...I didn't mention "all" show quality.???...I mentioned "good kids"...

you will get some good quality out of it ..  .and you will get some not as good but with not really bad flaws that a commercial breeder will buy....
and also those that ...just go for meat..... 

A variety Pack ..LOL...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah I know what you mean :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :greengrin:


----------

